# 2007 Playoffs Game 3: Houston Rockets @ Utah Jazz



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*[2-0]*


*EnergySolutions Arena (The Dump, The Glow Bowl, ChernoBowl, JazzMat, the Tox Box, the Melta Center...)
Thursday, 4/26
9:00 PM ET
NBA TV*​


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

A win would pretty much end the series. Go Rockets


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldn't feel safe even with a 3-0 lead. I think I'll never feel safe with this team again until they finish the series.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Since when was the name of the Delta Center changed to Energy Solutions arena?


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We might not win this game, but we can win this round.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Curious to see what adjustments Sloan will make with his team. AK-47's situation has been a blessing for us, wonder if Sloan will keep sticking with him in the starting line-up.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Since when was the name of the Delta Center changed to Energy Solutions arena?


i think since the beginning of the year. i noticed it when i was making a spurs game thread earlier this season.

edit: from wikipedia


> Until November 20, 2006, EnergySolutions Arena was known as the Delta Center. Delta Air Lines declined to renew their 15-year naming rights contract, which expired on September 30, 2006. The stadium's owner, Larry H. Miller, opted to sell naming rights to EnergySolutions, a low level nuclear waste disposal company headquartered in Salt Lake City.[8] The new name was unveiled November 20, prior to the first 2006-2007 Jazz home game against the Toronto Raptors. Two stickers were placed on the court, covering up the arena's old name with the new one.[9]
> Initial fan reactions to the new name have been predominantly negative. Early nicknames for the arena include "The Dump", a jab at EnergySolutions' radioactive and hazardous waste disposal operations.[10] Other suggestions include The Glow Bowl, Radium Stadium, the Isotope, ChernoBowl, JazzMat (short for Jazzardous Materials), the Big Bang, the Tox Box, The Power House, the Hot Spot,Plutonium Palace, The Fallout Shelter and the Melta Center.[11]


i like the JazzMat. I gonna start calling it the JazzMat.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

A win in Game 3 would be sweet! Even though cornholio is being the pessimist for game 3 I still have to say that I just hope we don't get blown out.

I am really hoping that we go out and punch them in the mouth tomorrow and Yao and Tracy combine for 70 and Rafer, Battier, and Luther shot 50 percent from 3 going 12 for 24 or 15 for 30.

But hey, that's just what I want!:clap:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I cant wait for game 3.

Deron is still the player who I worry about.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Yea, deron is clearly the person who can kill us at this point. Star point guards always burn us unless Deron is just having playoff jitters (or in this case playoff epilepsy) or rafer's doing an excellent job on him. I honestly don't know, anyways, we need yao and mac to come in and do their thing and im expecting double doubles from both of them. I just hope juwan, shane, rafer and luther will all get double digits or at least shoot a good percentages because with an 8 1/2 rotation (with snyder being the 1/2 man) we need offense off the bench.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Get the bets and game on!


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Come on guys. Game 3 is important. If you guys can get this victory, it will seal the series. Don't forget 2 years ago when you were up 2-0 on Dallas, and what happened back then.
So, best of luck, and hope they don't take this game lightly at all. 

T-Mac and Yao rule!

P.S. My dream NBA final would be Raps vs. Rockets, but that's highly unlikely since Raps probably won't make it that far. But Houston might!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

im still pissed austin wont show any rockets games as part of their local programming on FSN. 

If we can take care of business in the JazzMat (i'm becoming partial to ChernoBowl too), we can get rested up for the second round.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I kinda like Tox Box! We are taking this series from the Toy Box to the Tox Box


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tox box is a little too similar to saturday morning cartoons on the fox box.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice! This game is on INHD. =)


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I think we need someone to photoshop this picture 

And I ain't talking about changing Clutch!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> I think we need someone to photoshop this picture
> 
> And I ain't talking about changing Clutch!


Material offered:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Irony - The photo they are using at NBA.com to promote the game... has Boozer being defended by a player no longer on the Rockets roster.

link


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ever since my encounter with the rowdies at a spurs game i find myself liking the rockets more and more, i dont know y  GO ROCKETS! i want to seee rockets vs mavs rematch. 


edit: crap, its not on TV...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> A win in Game 3 would be sweet! Even though cornholio is being the pessimist for game 3 I still have to say that I just hope we don't get blown out.
> 
> I am really hoping that we go out and punch them in the mouth tomorrow and Yao and Tracy combine for 70 and Rafer, Battier, and Luther shot 50 percent from 3 going 12 for 24 or 15 for 30.
> 
> But hey, that's just what I want!:clap:


I'm not saying we're not going to win this game, I'm just saying that a win now won't end the series. 

I still remember Dallas two seasons ago. :brokenhea


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Beat the Jazz!


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Going to be interesting on how many points Boozer will need to score. Probably not going to be another 41 point game unless the team is struggling or Boozer gets really hot.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> im still pissed austin wont show any rockets games as part of their local programming on FSN.
> 
> If we can take care of business in the JazzMat (i'm becoming partial to ChernoBowl too), we can get rested up for the second round.


Me, too.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Yao is trippin'...Let go, Big Man!

where's the "T"


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Jazz are doubling Yao every time he touches the ball. Hopefully our shooters will step up


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

chuck Hayes w/ some And1 for the assist to Tmac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Is Tmac still perfect? ...it doesn't matter, HE BALLLLLINNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Mac is on fire


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is it a bad sign that I'm already drinking? *burp*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, now that's the T-Mac we all know and love


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

end of the 1st...Rock down 6, Yao $$$ is needed...he needs to focus!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

After 1st Q: T-Mac 6-9fg, rest of team 1-8. Step it up people!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What's going on?? Seems like Utah's getting a lot of easy baskets. 

Yao needs to be dominating Jarron Collins right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*"so, you wanna play rough?! Ok!" - Tony Montana*


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther's been stinking it up this series so far. We need scoring from him and Juwan, NOW.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Just turned the games on. Have watched for 30 seconds and am already pissed! Can someone start the trade Luther and our draft pick thread to move up in this years draft?

The guy just makes to many stupid mistakes. (Shooting the three early in the shot clock in game one and now taking a rebound away from JHo creating a turnover.)

Did Clyde just use my "Punch in the Mouth" quote?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Freak'in CHARGE!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Chuck is not hustl'in.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if head is going to play like his doesnt belong in the nba, why not give snyder some more burn


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier finally knocking down his treys. 5pt lead for the Jazz.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Crap, I finally got to watch it then it's half time break :thumbdown:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> if head is going to play like his doesnt belong in the nba, why not give snyder some more burn


He's totally disappointed me this series. Pathetic our bench hasn't scored up to this point yet. Might as well put JLIII in, at least he can score.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

down 6 @ the half, and I can still operate heavy machinery! The hard part is over, now comes the reward!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

We cannot afford to squander offensive opportunities.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

This game is far from over. We can still win this.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wow, this call on Yao is totally BS:worthy:


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

To many turnovers and steals.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Are You Feeling SHANE Today?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's such a streaky shooter... starts of 6-9, and since has only made 1 of 6 shots.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
T-Mac's such a streaky shooter... starts of 6-9, and since has only made 1 of 6 shots.
```
Needs to drive more and be more aggressive.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

clank, clank, clank... T-Mac's shooting us out of this, argh


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TMAC gotta seriously stop those BS jumpers, geez


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

For as good as he was in the regular season, Luther is working his way of this team in the playoffs.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What an ugly game... we're suppose to win ugly games too, but not this one.

The ugliest 2nd half of offensive basketball I've ever seen.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston offense = uke:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, Juwan missd two shots in a row which were simply supposed to be made


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want outside shooters from now on in

Yao
Battier
McGrady
Head
Alsotn/Snyder(dont care)

Juwan has been left open so many times and missed getting frustrating


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

CAN'T WATCH ANYMORE!!!!!! I'd rather miss another awesome comeback than see us go out like punks. If we lose this game pretty bad then we will get blown out next game.:mad2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao is our savior. Can't believe we stil have a chance to win this ugly game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

So TMAC just disappeared?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

What the hell has our bench done??????

Apart from Deke who has done his role. If we need to put a bigman on put Deke on.
the rest what the hell............
Especially Juwan whats going on???????????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Game's over, we just suck *** tonight.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Just Yao and a whole bunch of three point shooters from now on in. Otherwise we are no chance. 

Take only threes.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Only 4 Rockets players scored tonite :worthy: :cheers:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad Bad Bad Loss

Embarrassing Loss


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Only 4 Rockets players scored tonite :worthy: :cheers:


:rofl: 

I think we have set some NBA records tonight.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> Only 4 Rockets players scored tonite :worthy: :cheers:


=////


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow. Watching this game made me feel so heart broken. Missing easy shots and blowin off lay-ups. If I were Jeff Id be cuzzin out Luther and Juwan right now and TO have only *4* people score out of *9* players?!?!?!?!?!?!!? Pitiful. Im sorry but :sadbanana:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we now have a series, I'm sure Yao won't have that type of game again...Will we be on TnT? That will turn up the level a bit & Tmac/Yao will bring it home 3-1!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When Chuck and Juwan are going this badly why not put Jake in at PF? or give Deke more minutes at PF?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this game should put to rest those rumors that the rockets are legit title contenders


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

9 bets on the Rockets..LOL


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow. Good thing I played Halo 2 with some friends. I knew that we were going to lose but not by this much. What a terrible game. What happen to Luther Head? This guy played for 24 minutes and didn't get one point. He should be back on the bench if he can't get anything in.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Heheheh... Juwan's jumpshot is the ugliest thing in creation. He reminds me of a long, thin sheet of steel and somebody is shaking one end of it, and it wobbles back and forth, making that "wooobab" sound.. then he releases the ball.

I'm looking forward to Saturday night.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I thought Utah was probably going to win, but wow. Only 4 players score? 25 points in the second half? Between the Suns playing like garbage, and the Rockets playing like garbage I've had a really bad night. GS better win tomorrow to make up for this.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

carbo, I like your sig... "Nobody on the Suns played worth a damn"

The Rockets looked HORRIBLE tonight. Defensively, they did okay, but ugh, the offense was rank! (and I mean that in a smelly disgusting way, not rank as is highly ranked!)

The Jazz completely took them out of their rythmn. They were holding and pushing Yao and Chuck underneath to disrupt their motions, hand checking all over the place on the perimeter, anything to stop the motion of the offense.

It was horrible to watch.

Typically I re-watch all the games.. this one is going into the trash heap.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Ask and you shall recieve. I chose Matt Harpring cuz he is really P' ing me off the series. Arghh Dam you Matt Harpring.

Go Rockets Win in game 3.

I could not watch any more after the 3 min mark fo the fourth quarter it was making me reallly angry.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

hitokiri315 said:


> Ask and you shall recieve. I chose Matt Harpring cuz he is really P' ing me off the series. Arghh Dam you Matt Harpring.
> 
> Go Rockets Win in game 3.
> 
> I could not watch any more after the 3 min mark fo the fourth quarter it was making me reallly angry.


That's great!!! Thank you hito! It makes me feel much better. You can add Carlos Boozer to that list of people pissing me off.

I want Paul Millsap on our team. Can we have him?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

even though he is p'ing me off i would love to have Matt on our team. Such a hard nosed player would be great on our team.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Houston couldn't score for crap in the second half. Where did McGrady go? WHy didn't he attack the basket more instead of just pulling up for fadeaway jumpshots?


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> carbo, I like your sig... "Nobody on the Suns played worth a damn"
> 
> The Rockets looked HORRIBLE tonight. Defensively, they did okay, but ugh, the offense was rank! (and I mean that in a smelly disgusting way, not rank as is highly ranked!)
> 
> ...


..You don't happen to have that online somewhere, do ya?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

TJ Ford said:


> Houston couldn't score for crap in the second half. Where did McGrady go? WHy didn't he attack the basket more instead of just pulling up for fadeaway jumpshots?



Why hasn't he done that all series? He's scoring alot but shooting a very low percentage for the series. McGrady must start attacking.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i did not feel like losing my ucash on that bet, which also works out well for hroz, Cornholio, rocketeer, HayesFan, Block, Krimzon, and TJ Ford


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

They weren't playing aggressively and the bench has disappeared. Curious, why didn't the refs see that Harpring actually tripped himself on the back of Yao's foot?


----------

